# Showtime Extreme Boxing



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

For boxing fans, Showtime Extreme started a new program. Showtime Extreme Boxing! This is great news!

Basically it is some of the undercard of the fights that will be shown on Showtime Championship Boxing later the same night. Last night's was at 7PM CST and was scheduled to have 2 heavyweight bouts. But the 2nd fight with Chris Areola ended in the 1st round with a spectacular knockout, so a 3rd short fight was shown.

This is new for Showtime, and frankly it is new for everyone. I've always wanted to see some of the undercards, but they weren't televised. Now at least some of them will be. The undercards can sometimes have great fights from relative unknowns.

It appears that they will be doing this everytime that Showtime Championship Boxing is coming on. Note this is not done for the Showtime ShoBox series.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

This is a great addition to their coverage enjoyed it as well .Like their announcers too and nice bonus followed by the main bouts lead announcer being Gus Johnson.They also announced doing the same undercard coverage for Strikeforce too.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My son is a UFC/MMA type and noticed that too!

I don't care for it, but am really enjoying more boxing. With ESPN2, Showtime and HBO for us D* types, and the addition of Epix for the Klitschko fights, there is just a lot of boxing showing up. Sometimes on some odd channels now and then too!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I want to reprise this thread a bit.

I can't seem to figure out a search term so I can set it to automatically find and record these.

Anyone got some suggestions?


----------

